# Reservation window for week 51 esp at AKV



## zerocylinders (Jul 2, 2015)

Any experience on whether the full 11 month reservation window is going to be needed to book one of the higher end DVC resorts (especially Animal Kingdom Villas for a 2 bedroom with Savanah view)?

I would really like to take the plunge on DVC, but I can only realistically plan to take that vacation in week 51 (this year Saturday Dec 19 - xmas).  I need to know if I am effectively going to be locked into my home resort, and if so I probably have to buy AKV since that is what my kids strongly prefer.

If, on the other hand, I could buy any home resort and book 7 months out, I would be inclined to buy more on price than home resort.  I am also interested in knowing whether I should give any credit for 2015 points that haven't been used (e.g., could I still book at one of the high end DVC resorts for week 51 within the next month assuming the contract I buy had banked 2014-15 points, or else would I realistically need to wait until 2016 because its all booked already)?

2 bed or 3 bed is a must (5 kids).  Savanah view for AKV is also pretty much a must.

Thoughts and experience with booking windows would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 2, 2015)

I would say for Christmas week you need the 11 month window. So if animal kingdom lodge villas is where you want to be, look for resale points deeded there.

I will check availability for you and post what I see.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 2, 2015)

littlestar said:


> I would say for Christmas week you need the 11 month window. So if animal kingdom lodge villas is where you want to be, look for resale points deeded there.



Lots of AKV resale points --- high value timeframe --- 2/2 unit --- PLUS the savanna view.

Some DVC owners book the smallest units with the worst views to get an extra day or two on site.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 2, 2015)

I logged into my DVC account and the only internal dvc 2 bedroom availability for december 19th for the entire week is at Saratoga Springs. There is some partial availability at Animal Kingdom villas in a 2 bedroom. 

If you buy a resale contract you have to figure that it will take six to eight weeks to close it, too. So I would not count on being able to book a 2 bedroom this Christmas at your DVC resorts of choice. You could always wait list animal kingdom though. It might come through since it is fairly large.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 2, 2015)

zerocylinders said:


> I would really like to take the plunge on DVC, but I can only realistically plan to take that vacation in week 51 (this year Saturday Dec 19 - xmas).



december is THE most popular month for DVC bookings. i agree that it really is safest to buy where you want to stay (or at least, buy where you don't mind staying).

i would give up completely on finding 6-7 nights in a row in december 2015 with DVC anywhere...that ship has already sailed.

AKV is one of the largest DVC resorts, so during most periods of the year, i would say owning SSR (for example) and booking AKV-savanna view at 7 months would be no problem...but december can be very tough.

AKV is a great resort, though.  i love the theming, animals and restaurants.  the maintenance fees are a little on the high side but resale prices for AKV are pretty reasonable.


----------



## zerocylinders (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for your replies!  Kept me from making a mistake in buying cheaper points.  I have an offer out for AKV now, hopefully will see some of you in 2016!

Best,

Jeff


----------



## littlestar (Jul 3, 2015)

Good luck.


----------

